# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  cant find my thread

## YoungDisciples

i opened a thread last week about my diet etc.
was getting some good advice and now the thread
has disappeared. when i load my started thread its 
saying no matches found.?

----------


## YoungDisciples

and i just noticed my post count is back to 1 where i was on around 20 :/ 
what is going on here.?

----------


## SlimmerMe

might not have anything to do with you....so just keep posting!

----------


## YoungDisciples

its not the post count really, but i had a diet thread and was getting advice from 
gbrice about what to add and what to take away etc! now its gone :/ weird

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sometimes things just happen....and ya just never know...

bottom line: just keep posting....

----------


## Hondarocks

I posted a new thread and it says it needed moderator approval. And has not been posted, all I posted about was a GR stack that I wanted to get an opinion on. Please approve and post the thread in the IGF/GR section Why has it not been approved?

----------

